# DHEA Pregnenolone



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

Have some of you do a blood test with hormones like Dhea or Pregnenolone ? :?: 
I suspect that low levels of these one to have an effect on concentration...


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to post this :

Neurobiology of dissociative disorders :

"Biological (triglycerides, cholesterol, low and very low density lipoproteins) and endocrinological data (dehydroepiandroterone/cortisol ratio) also seem to deviate from the norm. A lesion approach permits us to formulate a hypothesis concerning the neural circuits responsible for dissociative symptoms."

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_o ... 131c9bb64d

So, I think it could work like this:

CHOLESTEROL
I
PREGNENOLONE
I I
CORTISOL DHEA

Stress => Excessive cortisol secretion => depletion of steroid hormones => derealisation

The more cortisol you "burn" , the more you unbalance steroid hormones.
Stress have different forms : psychological et physical


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting. Extreme stress could screw up cortisol production and cause a chain reaction effect that can lead to our dp/dr symptoms. But if we don't have enough steroid hormones then can we just increase them by taking "steroid-like" supplements?


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes. But make a bloodtest before .

Damn, the article is not free 

" Reduced rates of DHEA-S are found in individuals suffering from various diseases somatic, but also Psychiatric (chronic fatigue syndrome .. " .... Derealisation ? Dissocciative states ? ....


----------

